# What's in your collection...???



## SJ7

Fascinated to know who keeps what on here? I'm sure this could throw up some really interesting snakes?!
Doesn't have to be a collection, maybe you just own the the one snake... probably unlikely as resistance is futile! 

I used to breed so had a silly big collection at one point, but now I've just got some of my original's.
There all pretty much retired nowand just make great pets, some pasted away (not listed) and some are O.A.P's now.

0.1 Royal - classic, D.O.B 1988! - first snake
1.0 Royal - classic, D.O.B ???? - recent rescue
0.1 Royal - Lesser, D.O.B 2009
0.1 Royal - Pastel, D.O.B 2009
0.1 Royal - Fire, D.O.B 2010
1.0 Royal - B.E.L, D.O.B 2014

0.1 Burm - Classic, Het Albino, D.O.B 1995
1.0 GTP - Aru, D.O.B 2000
0.1 GTP - Biak, D.O.B 2003


----------



## Zincubus

I’ve been through the lot ..

Started with Corns then Kings and Royals .... progressed onto various Rat snakes , Garter snakes , various Boas , Retics and Burms .. Dwarf Retic , SD Retic and a HD Burm ...


Now as I’m slowing down a bit and reducing the numbers I find myself with just Corns , Kings and Royals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJ7

Zincubus said:


> I’ve been through the lot ..
> 
> Started with Corns then Kings and Royals .... progressed onto various Rat snakes , Garter snakes , various Boas , Retics and Burms .. Dwarf Retic , SD Retic and a HD Burm ...
> 
> 
> Now as I’m slowing down a bit and reducing the numbers I find myself with just Corns , Kings and Royals
> 
> Ah nice, sounds like you've completed the snake world!
> Great that you've kept such a wide variety too. :2thumb:
> 
> I've only kept pythons for some reason, but have always been fascinated by other species


----------



## wilkinss77

Currently got:
Male corn (Miami phase, Dade County sub-locale)
Male Cali king (banded coastal)
Male Fox snake
Male Baird's rat snake
Male Coastal rosy boa
Pair Crawl Cay dwarf boa constrictors
pair Nelson's milks.


----------



## SJ7

wilkinss77 said:


> Currently got:
> Male corn (Miami phase, Dade County sub-locale)
> Male Cali king (banded coastal)
> Male Fox snake
> Male Baird's rat snake
> Male Coastal rosy boa
> Pair Crawl Cay dwarf boa constrictors
> pair Nelson's milks.


Nice variety, Fox Snake very interesting! 
Just out of interest, how long have you been keeping rep's?


----------



## wilkinss77

SJ7 said:


> Nice variety, Fox Snake very interesting!
> Just out of interest, how long have you been keeping rep's?


Since the mid 80s. Started with lizards- back then there was a miles bigger selection of species to choose from, many of which have now all but vanished from the UK hobby, or have become too expensive for average keepers. Expanded to snakes in the early 90s, then tarantulas in the late 90s as a means of curing myself of arachnophobia.


----------



## SJ7

wilkinss77 said:


> Since the mid 80s. Started with lizards- back then there was a miles bigger selection of species to choose from, many of which have now all but vanished from the UK hobby, or have become too expensive for average keepers. Expanded to snakes in the early 90s, then tarantulas in the late 90s as a means of curing myself of arachnophobia.


Wow, been in the game a long time! :notworthy:
Curing arachnophobia by keeping tarantulas... WHAT!!! :gasp:


----------



## arwen_7

We have a 10 year old corn snake (Katy) and our little 7 month old Mex Mex King snake (Johann). Also looking after a friend's bearded dragon (Mushu) long term. We also have many Axolotls (3 adults, 10 juvenile (some for sale!) and 3 very young). 

Once we have finish work on the house I reckon we may end up with more reptiles. I've started having this mad notion of creating an outdoor enclosure to keep native common lizards in, but I don't like the idea of taking them direct from the wild so unsure if this is ever gonna go ahead. 😅


----------



## SJ7

arwen_7 said:


> We have a 10 year old corn snake (Katy) and our little 7 month old Mex Mex King snake (Johann). Also looking after a friend's bearded dragon (Mushu) long term. We also have many Axolotls (3 adults, 10 juvenile (some for sale!) and 3 very young).
> 
> Once we have finish work on the house I reckon we may end up with more reptiles. I've started having this mad notion of creating an outdoor enclosure to keep native common lizards in, but I don't like the idea of taking them direct from the wild so unsure if this is ever gonna go ahead. 😅


Great variety, Axolotls are amazing looking creature's. 
I reckon your definitely end up with more too... :whistling2:


----------



## ZakFlavell

I have one Amel Motley Corn. My first snake, had for two years. Just trying to convince my good woman that a Royal is necessary now... 😃


----------



## SJ7

ZakFlavell said:


> I have one Amel Motley Corn. My first snake, had for two years. Just trying to convince my good woman that a Royal is necessary now... 😃


Great to have fresh blood to the hobby and ambitions of more snakes... yes a Royal is totally necessary! : victory:


----------



## Malc

wilkinss77 said:


> Currently got:
> Male corn (Miami phase, Dade County sub-locale)
> Male Cali king (banded coastal)
> Male Fox snake
> Male Baird's rat snake
> Male Coastal rosy boa
> Pair Crawl Cay dwarf boa constrictors
> pair Nelson's milks.


Wilks, if you ever want to sell your male Baird's let me know.... I have an 18 month old female and have been looking for a male for her since last September


----------



## GT2540

Sanzina, Dumerils, rosy and rubber boas
Blood pythons,
Madagascan giant hog nose
Copperhead and Western diamondback
Black and white spitters, monocles, and snouted cobra's


----------



## Sylvi

I started with getting my son a male normal Royal in 2005, they were captive farmed then so he's journeyed a long way. I've still got him upstairs (15 years). 
I have a male spider Royal my hubby got me for my 50th....and I'm 60 next year (9 years). They were popular and expensive in those days!!
I've got an amel Cornsnake given to me as a hatchling as she had a few kinks 2009 (11 years).
A male albino Honduran Milk Snake (I think Hondurans are my favourite) 2013 (7 years). 
Alongside these 4 family members over the years I've had a lot of different snakes that have come and gone including Rat Snakes, Boas, and King Snakes. I was trying to stick to the 4 but you know what it's like and now there appears to be a very pretty 2019 tangerine Honduran up there.....I wonder how she got up there :whistling2:


----------



## arwen_7

SJ7 said:


> Great variety, Axolotls are amazing looking creature's.
> I reckon your definitely end up with more too...


Thanks, they are indeed amazing little creatures. I raised some eggs for the first time at the end of last year (hence all the young). Will end up with 2 big tanks ideally - a male tank and a female tank. 



Sylvi said:


> … I was trying to stick to the 4 but you know what it's like and now there appears to be a very pretty 2019 tangerine Honduran up there.....I wonder how she got up there


I can see us eventually getting a Honduran, they are my partners favorite. He has wanted one for years and years but never had the space. 

I'd love a carpet python, but knowing me I'd end up converting 3/4 of our office into a vivarium for it 😅


----------



## wilkinss77

SJ7 said:


> Wow, been in the game a long time! :notworthy:
> Curing arachnophobia by keeping tarantulas... WHAT!!! :gasp:


I was interested in spiders but scared of them- my dad passed onto me his fear of them biting. So I thought if I kept a big, hairy tarantula of a type that doesn't bite people in a tank where I know where it is all the time, I might learn not to fear it. So I got a pink toe. After a few weeks I put my hand in its tank. A few weeks later I let it walk on my hand- I now knew I was on the way to being cured. Then I got a Chile rose & did the same thing, & then got a nasty one that I knew I couldn't touch- a starburst baboon! Could I learn to respect its attitude without fearing it? In a couple of weeks I realised I could. I no longer fear most spiders- but house spiders are still an exception, I can't have them near me. Even then I can now put a glass over them, a card underneath, & chuck them outside- before, I couldn't even approach one to do that!


----------



## ian14

Over the years I've had a lot of different snakes, but I've cut right down so that the small number I have can be housed in large naturalistic vivs 
I have a pair of diones rats, pair of grass snakes, pair of dice snakes and a viperine snakes.
I also have 9 tarantulas and a red headed centipede.


----------



## Sylvi

wilkinss77 said:


> I was interested in spiders but scared of them- my dad passed onto me his fear of them biting. So I thought if I kept a big, hairy tarantula of a type that doesn't bite people in a tank where I know where it is all the time, I might learn not to fear it. So I got a pink toe. After a few weeks I put my hand in its tank. A few weeks later I let it walk on my hand- I now knew I was on the way to being cured. Then I got a Chile rose & did the same thing, & then got a nasty one that I knew I couldn't touch- a starburst baboon! Could I learn to respect its attitude without fearing it? In a couple of weeks I realised I could. I no longer fear most spiders- but house spiders are still an exception, I can't have them near me. Even then I can now put a glass over them, a card underneath, & chuck them outside- before, I couldn't even approach one to do that!


I keep tarantula's too but I'm still likely to screech and run if a house spider comes my way. I'm scared of worms too especially rag worms!!


----------



## Malc

1986 - 1990 Canadian Red Sided Garter
1990 - 2012 Royal Python

1992 - 2000 
Female Grey Rat snake
Pair of BI boa's
Pair Corns (Okettee and Miami phase)
Pair of Baird's Rat snakes
Pair Gt Plains Rat snakes
Trio Leopard Geckos
European Green Lizard 

Only the male royal purchased in 1990 came with us when we moved - the remaining snakes were re-homed amongst members of the MKHS. Then in 2008 we started to increase the collection once again 

2008 - Female Normal Royal
2011 - Male Lesser Royal
2015 - Female Lesser Pastel
2015 - Male Jungle Pastel Boa
2019 - Female Baird's Rat snake
2019 - Female BEL Royal 
2019 - Male Pastel Royal
2019 - Female Lesser Pastel Royal
2020 - Male Pastave Enchi Royal

The three 2019 royals were the result of a breeding project pairing the lesser male and lesser pastel female.


----------



## SJ7

GT2540 said:


> Sanzina, Dumerils, rosy and rubber boas
> Blood pythons,
> Madagascan giant hog nose
> Copperhead and Western diamondback
> Black and white spitters, monocles, and snouted cobra's


Great collection and DWA's too for extra bonus points! :notworthy:


----------



## SJ7

Sylvi said:


> I started with getting my son a male normal Royal in 2005, they were captive farmed then so he's journeyed a long way. I've still got him upstairs (15 years).
> I have a male spider Royal my hubby got me for my 50th....and I'm 60 next year (9 years). They were popular and expensive in those days!!
> I've got an amel Cornsnake given to me as a hatchling as she had a few kinks 2009 (11 years).
> A male albino Honduran Milk Snake (I think Hondurans are my favourite) 2013 (7 years).
> Alongside these 4 family members over the years I've had a lot of different snakes that have come and gone including Rat Snakes, Boas, and King Snakes. I was trying to stick to the 4 but you know what it's like and now there appears to be a very pretty 2019 tangerine Honduran up there.....I wonder how she got up there :whistling2:


Yeah back in the day moph prices where silly money, fortunately now is fairly sensible now!
Nice lil collection too and yep, there's always room for one more. : victory:


----------



## **louise**

I've owned many species of snake including house snakes, milks, kings, boas, a SD retic, royals and corns. 

Now I just have 4 royals and 4 corns and 2 leopard geckos.

Also have 4 axolotls and 4 GALS. Used to own tarantulas and I'm considering getting one again for a nice display tank.


----------



## SJ7

Malc said:


> 1986 - 1990 Canadian Red Sided Garter
> 1990 - 2012 Royal Python
> 
> 1992 - 2000
> Female Grey Rat snake
> Pair of BI boa's
> Pair Corns (Okettee and Miami phase)
> Pair of Baird's Rat snakes
> Pair Gt Plains Rat snakes
> Trio Leopard Geckos
> European Green Lizard
> 
> Only the male royal purchased in 1990 came with us when we moved - the remaining snakes were re-homed amongst members of the MKHS. Then in 2008 we started to increase the collection once again
> 
> 2008 - Female Normal Royal
> 2011 - Male Lesser Royal
> 2015 - Female Lesser Pastel
> 2015 - Male Jungle Pastel Boa
> 2019 - Female Baird's Rat snake
> 2019 - Female BEL Royal
> 2019 - Male Pastel Royal
> 2019 - Female Lesser Pastel Royal
> 2020 - Male Pastave Enchi Royal
> 
> The three 2019 royals were the result of a breeding project pairing the lesser male and lesser pastel female.


Amazing Malc, you've done some major time in rep's and a very varied collection too! Even a cheeky lizard or two. 
Great Royal collective... some of my favourite mophs! :notworthy:


----------



## SJ7

wilkinss77 said:


> I was interested in spiders but scared of them- my dad passed onto me his fear of them biting. So I thought if I kept a big, hairy tarantula of a type that doesn't bite people in a tank where I know where it is all the time, I might learn not to fear it. So I got a pink toe. After a few weeks I put my hand in its tank. A few weeks later I let it walk on my hand- I now knew I was on the way to being cured. Then I got a Chile rose & did the same thing, & then got a nasty one that I knew I couldn't touch- a starburst baboon! Could I learn to respect its attitude without fearing it? In a couple of weeks I realised I could. I no longer fear most spiders- but house spiders are still an exception, I can't have them near me. Even then I can now put a glass over them, a card underneath, & chuck them outside- before, I couldn't even approach one to do that!


That's brave stuff, I've not had anything to do with spiders and they kinda freak me out... should try that! :gasp:


----------



## Malc

SJ7 said:


> Amazing Malc, you've done some major time in rep's and a very varied collection too! Even a cheeky lizard or two.
> Great Royal collective... some of my favourite mophs! :notworthy:


Yeah, seen a lot of changes in the 33 (almost 34) years I've been keeping reptiles. The first morphs being produced (and the silly money people were paying for them), and sadly the demise of all the shows put on by all the societies scattered around the country. One of the high points was back in the mid 1990's when you could sell whole clutches of corn snakes to traders for £15 per hatchling.... and then the markets crashed a few years later.


----------



## SJ7

ian14 said:


> Over the years I've had a lot of different snakes, but I've cut right down so that the small number I have can be housed in large naturalistic vivs
> I have a pair of diones rats, pair of grass snakes, pair of dice snakes and a viperine snakes.
> I also have 9 tarantulas and a red headed centipede.


Yeah that happens a lot, collection gets a bit too big and you feel you need to slim it down... I did the same.
Nice broad collection too! :no1:


----------



## SJ7

**louise** said:


> I've owned many species of snake including house snakes, milks, kings, boas, a SD retic, royals and corns.
> 
> Now I just have 4 royals and 4 corns and 2 leopard geckos.
> 
> Also have 4 axolotls and 4 GALS. Used to own tarantulas and I'm considering getting one again for a nice display tank.


Wow that's great too, very broad spectrum of rep's ect... amazed at people's wide variety they keep! :notworthy:


----------



## SJ7

Malc said:


> Yeah, seen a lot of changes in the 33 (almost 34) years I've been keeping reptiles. The first morphs being produced (and the silly money people were paying for them), and sadly the demise of all the shows put on by all the societies scattered around the country. One of the high points was back in the mid 1990's when you could sell whole clutches of corn snakes to traders for £15 per hatchling.... and then the markets crashed a few years later.


Yeah definitely, there's been some crazy changes! 
I was only really into Royals when things went nuts, but I guess all moph species went crazy too? 
Now it's great for the enthusiast to buy at sensible prices and not so good for the profit breeder.


----------



## tiptonboa

Started with king snakes and various lizards, spiders and scorpions.

Now its all about boas for me.. lots and lots of boas. Brown ones, yellow ones, white ones and various green ones.

Cant see it changing while im alive :lol2:


----------



## SJ7

tiptonboa said:


> Started with king snakes and various lizards, spiders and scorpions.
> 
> Now its all about boas for me.. lots and lots of boas. Brown ones, yellow ones, white ones and various green ones.
> 
> Cant see it changing while im alive :lol2:


Luv it, just sticking with the Boas niw, like myself and pythons. Great variation before then too! : victory:


----------



## tiptonboa

SJ7 said:


> Luv it, just sticking with the Boas niw, like myself and pythons. Great variation before then too! : victory:


Over the years ive been involved with quote a bit tbf. Ive just had a soft spot for boas since I laid eyes on my first neo in a pet shop many many moons ago.

I do toy with adding other stuff to my collection but I just dont. I keep mine in pristine conditions so this takes time to maintain and with my current commitments I do it well. More variety takes more time, I missed off I had 1.1 panther chameleon for a few years and boy to they make a mess and take some cleaning.


----------



## Zincubus

SJ7 said:


> Wow, been in the game a long time! :notworthy:
> 
> Curing arachnophobia by keeping tarantulas... WHAT!!! :gasp:




That’s nothing !! 

A few years ago ( aged around 55) ... I had a real bad chest pain for a few hours - it wasn’t like indigestion or hearburn..

Anyways having a long standing distrust of hospitals I decided to get changed and go on a 7 mile run ( jog) .. the pain mysteriously disappeared after about 10 minutes ...

I was so chuffed with myself I foolishly told my wife and daughter and they went absolutely berserk !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJ7

tiptonboa said:


> Over the years ive been involved with quote a bit tbf. Ive just had a soft spot for boas since I laid eyes on my first neo in a pet shop many many moons ago.
> 
> I do toy with adding other stuff to my collection but I just dont. I keep mine in pristine conditions so this takes time to maintain and with my current commitments I do it well. More variety takes more time, I missed off I had 1.1 panther chameleon for a few years and boy to they make a mess and take some cleaning.


I understand the Boa thing, I'm the same with pythons and yep agreed, what with day to day commitments it's great to have a manageable collection and to keep them in perfect conditions. 

Ah yes Chameleons, my friend keeps them... messy gits! :gasp:


----------



## Zincubus

ZakFlavell said:


> I have one Amel Motley Corn. My first snake, had for two years. Just trying to convince my good woman that a Royal is necessary now... 😃




It’s better when you get loads of snakes ... for one there are always a few not in shed if you have display vivs like me and there are always some to handle for the same reason ..

Another bonus of having loads of snakes and vivs is that it’s sooooo easy to sneak the odd one in without your other half knowing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJ7

Zincubus said:


> That’s nothing !!
> 
> A few years ago ( aged around 55) ... I had a real bad chest pain for a few hours - it wasn’t like indigestion or hearburn..
> 
> Anyways have a long standing distrust of hospitals I decided to get changed and go on a 7 mile run ( jog) .. the pain mysteriously disappeared after about 10 minutes ...
> 
> I was so chuffed with myself I foolishly told my wife and daughter and they went absolutely berserk !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, now that's random but extremely funny... your mad!... you could of been brown bread! :lol2:


----------



## Zincubus

Sylvi said:


> I keep tarantula's too but I'm still likely to screech and run if a house spider comes my way. I'm scared of worms too especially rag worms!!




Who knew that ragworms BITE !!!

When I was a lad my dad’s mate made me put the rag worms on their hooks ( good practice he said ) .. they never told me that they flamin we’ll bite !!

I actually thought I was imagining it .. maybe salt water getting into cuts or something.. then they burst out laughing and told me !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJ7

Zincubus said:


> It’s better when you get loads of snakes ... for one there are always a few not in shed if you have display vivs like me and there are always some to handle for the same reason ..
> 
> Another bonus of having loads of snakes and vivs is that it’s sooooo easy to sneak the odd one in without your other half knowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Spocken like a true addict! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zincubus

SJ7 said:


> Yeah back in the day moph prices where silly money, fortunately now is fairly sensible now!
> 
> Nice lil collection too and yep, there's always room for one more. : victory:




When we had a bit of money around the prices were horrendously high and now we are skint- the prices are practically giveaway in comparison 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus

tiptonboa said:


> Started with king snakes and various lizards, spiders and scorpions.
> 
> 
> 
> Now its all about boas for me.. lots and lots of boas. Brown ones, yellow ones, white ones and various green ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant see it changing while im alive :lol2:




It’s rather intriguing how many kinda gravitate towards ONE particular species .. it’s a bit like owners of pedigree dogs who will never consider any other breed ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus

SJ7 said:


> Spocken like a true addict! :Na_Na_Na_Na:




A short while ago I went to a local snake breeder who also sells cheap frozen mice / chicks .. I came back with this in the carrier bag ,instead !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SJ7

Zincubus said:


> A short while ago I went to a local snake breeder who also sells cheap frozen mice / chicks .. I came back with this on the carrier bag ,instead !!image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


:lol2: your incurable :lol2:


----------



## Zincubus

Zincubus said:


> Who knew that ragworms BITE !!!
> 
> When I was a lad my dad’s mate made me put the rag worms on their hooks ( good practice he said ) .. they never told me that they flamin we’ll bite !!
> 
> I actually thought I was imagining it .. maybe salt water getting into cuts or something.. then they burst out laughing and told me !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




I’ve had a few bad experiences in hospitals ( two could have been life threatening) so it was never an option .

I’m lucky to be super healthy ( good genes) so I won’t be going anywhere near them in the foreseeable future .

I always joke about aiming to break a 100 ... then a few days ago everyone was talking about Kirk Douglas dying at 103 ...leaving his wife of 100
..


I said excitedly “ SEE ! “ 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LiasisUK

We have 53 species. Unsure how many individuals


----------



## SJ7

LiasisUK said:


> We have 53 species. Unsure how many individuals


We have a winner folks... :no1:
Now that's not playing fair is it! :lol2:


----------



## LiasisUK

Lol I just noticed this is in the snake section, thats across all reptiles. Snakes is 34


----------



## Thrasops

As it happens I recently inventoried my collection so this is the current list of species I keep.

LIZARDS

Lacerta bilineata (Western Green Lizard)
Zootoca vivipara (Viviparous Lizard)
Podarcis muralis (Common Wall Lizard)
Podarcis siculus campestris (Italian Wall Lizard)
Psammodromus algirus (Large Psammodromus)
Eremias arguta (Steppe Runner)
Takydromus smaragdinus (Japanese Grass Lizard)
Holaspis laevis (Neon Tree Lizard)
Mochlus sp. (Writhing Skink)
Chalcides chalcides (Three Toed Skink)
Trachylepis striatus (Striped Skink)
Trachylepis margaritifer (Rainbow Skink)
Stellagama stellio picea (Orange Spotted Agama)
Tarentola mauritanica (Moorish Gecko)
Tarentola annularis (White Spotted Gecko)
Stenodactylus petrii (Sand Gecko)
Stenodactylus sthenodactylus (Jewel Eyed Gecko)
Hemidactylus turcicus (Turkish Gecko)
Lygodactylus williamsi (Electric Blue Gecko)
Eublepharis macularius (Leopard Gecko)
Correlophus ciliatus (Crested Gecko)
Anguis fragilis (Slow Worm)
Cordylus tropidosternum (Tropical Girdled Lizard)

CHELONIANS

Mauremys leprosa (Spanish Terrapin)
Sternotherus odoratus (Mud Turtle)
Testudo horsfieldii (Russian Tortoise)

FROGS

Hyla arborea (European Tree Frog)
Theloderma bicolor (Mossy Frog)
Litoria caerulea (White's Tree Frog)
Kaloula pulchra (Painted Chubby Frog)

SNAKES

Corallus hortulanus (Amazon Tree Boa)
Acrantophis dumerili (Dumeril's Boa)
Antaresia childreni (Children's Python)
Thrasops jacksoni (Jackson's Tree Snake)
Thrasops occidentalis (Western Black Tree Snake)
Dasypeltis bazi (Sahel Egg-Eater)
Philodryas baroni (Baron's Racer)
Boiga irregularis (Brown Cat-Eyed Snake)
Boiga cyanea (Green Cat-Eyed Snake)
Madagascarophis colubrinus (Madagascan Cat-Eyed Snake)
Spalerosophis diadema cliffordi (Diadem Snake)
Psammophis sibilans (Hissing Sand Snake)
Psammophis schokari (Schokari Sand Snake)
Psammophis mossambicus (Olive Sand Snake)
Psammophis praeornatus (Striped Swamp Snake)
Rhamphiophis oxyrhynchus (Rufous Beaked Snake)
Chrysopelea paradisi (Paradise Flying Snake)
Chrysopelea ornata (Ornate Flying Snake)
Heterodon nasicus (Western Hog-Nosed Snake)
Lytorhychus diadema (Awl-Headed Snake)
Thamnophis marcianus (Chequered Garter Snake)
Natrix natrix (Grass Snake)
Natrix maura (Viperine Snake)
Erythrolamprus poecilogyrus (Gold Bellied Snake)
Erythrolamprus jaegeri (Red Bellied Green Snake)
Lygophis anomalus
Xenochrophis vittatus (Striped Keelback)
Xenochrophis piscator (Chequered Keelback)
Platyceps rogersi (Roger's Whip Snake)
Platyceps florulentus (Flowers's Whip Snake)
Platyceps tessellatus/ saharicus (Saharan Whip Snake)
Platyceps rhodorhachis (Wadi Racer)
Hemorrhois hippocrepis (Horseshoe Whip Snake)
Hemorrhois nummifer (Coin-Marked Whip Snake)
Hierophis viridiflavus (Western Whip Snake)
Hierophis gemonensis (Balkan Whip Snake)
Masticophis flagellum testaceus (Western Coachwhip)
Pituophis catenifer sayi (Bull Snake)
Spilotes pullatus (Tiger Rat Snake)
Elaphe dione (Dione's Rat Snake)
Elaphe bimaculata (Twin-Spotted Rat Snake)
Elaphe climacophora (Japanese Rat Snake)
Elaphe carinata (King Rat Snake)
Elaphe quatuorlineata (Four-Lined Snake)
Elaphe anomala (Korean Rat Snake)
Elaphe schrenkii (Russian Rat Snake)
Elaphe taeniurus friesi (Taiwan Beauty Snake)
Elaphe taeniurus ridleyi (Cave Rat Snake)
Zamenis scalaris (Ladder Snake)
Zamenis longissimus (Aesculapian Snake)
Oocatochus rufodorsatus (Red Backed Rat Snake)
Gonyosoma frenatum (Rein Snake)
Gonyosoma prasinum (Green Trinket Snake)
Coelognathus radiatus (Radiated Trinket Snake)
Ptyas korros (Indo-Chinese Racer)
Oreocryptophis porphyraceus coxi (Red Bamboo Snake)
Pantherophis guttatus (Corn Snake)
Pantherophis vulpinus (Fox Snake)
Pantherophis bairdi (Baird's Rat Snake)
Pantherophis spiloides (Grey/ Midlands Rat Snake)
Lampropeltis getulus splendida (Desert King Snake)
Lampropeltis alterna (Grey-Banded King Snake)
Lampropeltis gentilis (Louisiana Milk Snake)


----------



## SJ7

LiasisUK said:


> Lol I just noticed this is in the snake section, thats across all reptiles. Snakes is 34


Ah now you've done it, your have to name them? 
All 34... :gasp:


----------



## Roseanna

I originally had various species, house snakes, milkshakes, hybrid kingsnakes, trinket snakes and spotted pythons. Then unfortunately a lot of crap happened in my life and I had to give up most of my collection, it was heartbreaking and I still get upset over it now. 

I managed to keep a few though and for a while just had my corn snake, carpet python + hognose snake. Then life got better and I started building my collection up again, I bought a royal python but honestly really regret getting her - I want my spotted pythons back, they were so much fun in comparison! All together I now have : cornsnakes, royal python, jungle carpet python, hognose, sand boa, green Bush ratsnake, amazon tree boas and a leopard gecko.

I don't like to stick to one species, get a lot more enjoyment out of various ones. We are buying a house soon and I get my very own reptile room! I'm so excited and in the future would love a BCC, Candoia and perhaps some boiga. 


Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ7

Thrasops said:


> As it happens I recently inventoried my collection so this is the current list of species I keep.
> 
> LIZARDS
> 
> Lacerta bilineata (Western Green Lizard)
> Zootoca vivipara (Viviparous Lizard)
> Podarcis muralis (Common Wall Lizard)
> Podarcis siculus campestris (Italian Wall Lizard)
> Psammodromus algirus (Large Psammodromus)
> Eremias arguta (Steppe Runner)
> Takydromus smaragdinus (Japanese Grass Lizard)
> Holaspis laevis (Neon Tree Lizard)
> Mochlus sp. (Writhing Skink)
> Chalcides chalcides (Three Toed Skink)
> Trachylepis striatus (Striped Skink)
> Trachylepis margaritifer (Rainbow Skink)
> Stellagama stellio picea (Orange Spotted Agama)
> Tarentola mauritanica (Moorish Gecko)
> Tarentola annularis (White Spotted Gecko)
> Stenodactylus petrii (Sand Gecko)
> Stenodactylus sthenodactylus (Jewel Eyed Gecko)
> Hemidactylus turcicus (Turkish Gecko)
> Lygodactylus williamsi (Electric Blue Gecko)
> Eublepharis macularius (Leopard Gecko)
> Anguis fragilis (Slow Worm)
> Cordylus tropidosternum (Tropical Girdled Lizard)
> 
> CHELONIANS
> 
> Mauremys leprosa (Spanish Terrapin)
> Sternotherus odoratus (Mud Turtle)
> Testudo horsfieldii (Russian Tortoise)
> 
> FROGS
> 
> Hyla arborea (European Tree Frog)
> Theloderma bicolor (Mossy Frog)
> Litoria caerulea (White's Tree Frog)
> Kaloula pulchra (Painted Chubby Frog)
> 
> SNAKES
> 
> Corallus hortulanus (Amazon Tree Boa)
> Acrantophis dumerili (Dumeril's Boa)
> Antaresia childreni (Children's Python)
> Thrasops jacksoni (Jackson's Tree Snake)
> Thrasops occidentalis (Western Black Tree Snake)
> Dasypeltis bazi (Sahel Egg-Eater)
> Philodryas baroni (Baron's Racer)
> Boiga irregularis (Brown Cat-Eyed Snake)
> Boiga cyanea (Green Cat-Eyed Snake)
> Madagascarophis colubrinus (Madagascan Cat-Eyed Snake)
> Spalerosophis diadema cliffordi (Diadem Snake)
> Psammophis sibilans (Hissing Sand Snake)
> Psammophis schokari (Schokari Sand Snake)
> Psammophis mossambicus (Olive Sand Snake)
> Psammophis praeornatus (Striped Swamp Snake)
> Rhamphiophis oxyrhynchus (Rufous Beaked Snake)
> Chrysopelea paradisi (Paradise Flying Snake)
> Chrysopelea ornata (Ornate Flying Snake)
> Heterodon nasicus (Western Hog-Nosed Snake)
> Lytorhychus diadema (Awl-Headed Snake)
> Thamnophis marcianus (Chequered Garter Snake)
> Natrix natrix (Grass Snake)
> Natrix maura (Viperine Snake)
> Erythrolamprus poecilogyrus (Gold Bellied Snake)
> Erythrolamprus jaegeri (Red Bellied Green Snake)
> Lygophis anomalus
> Xenochrophis vittatus (Striped Keelback)
> Xenochrophis piscator (Chequered Keelback)
> Platyceps rogersi (Roger's Whip Snake)
> Platyceps florulentus (Flowers's Whip Snake)
> Platyceps tessellatus/ saharicus (Saharan Whip Snake)
> Platyceps rhodorhachis (Wadi Racer)
> Hemorrhois hippocrepis (Horseshoe Whip Snake)
> Hemorrhois nummifer (Coin-Marked Whip Snake)
> Hierophis viridiflavus (Western Whip Snake)
> Hierophis gemonensis (Balkan Whip Snake)
> Masticophis flagellum testaceus (Western Coachwhip)
> Pituophis catenifer sayi (Bull Snake)
> Spilotes pullatus (Tiger Rat Snake)
> Elaphe dione (Dione's Rat Snake)
> Elaphe bimaculata (Twin-Spotted Rat Snake)
> Elaphe climacophora (Japanese Rat Snake)
> Elaphe carinata (King Rat Snake)
> Elaphe quatuorlineata (Four-Lined Snake)
> Elaphe anomala (Korean Rat Snake)
> Elaphe schrenkii (Russian Rat Snake)
> Elaphe taeniurus friesi (Taiwan Beauty Snake)
> Elaphe taeniurus ridleyi (Cave Rat Snake)
> Zamenis scalaris (Ladder Snake)
> Zamenis longissimus (Aesculapian Snake)
> Oocatochus rufodorsatus (Red Backed Rat Snake)
> Gonyosoma frenatum (Rein Snake)
> Gonyosoma prasinum (Green Trinket Snake)
> Coelognathus radiatus (Radiated Trinket Snake)
> Ptyas korros (Indo-Chinese Racer)
> Oreocryptophis porphyraceus coxi (Red Bamboo Snake)
> Pantherophis guttatus (Corn Snake)
> Pantherophis vulpinus (Fox Snake)
> Pantherophis bairdi (Baird's Rat Snake)
> Pantherophis spiloides (Grey/ Midlands Rat Snake)
> Lampropeltis getulus splendida (Desert King Snake)
> Lampropeltis alterna (Grey-Banded King Snake)


WTF... that's a private collection??? :notworthy:


----------



## Thrasops

SJ7 said:


> WTF... that's a private collection??? :notworthy:


It is. But then, I'm crazy.


----------



## Malc

SJ7 said:


> WTF... that's a private collection??? :notworthy:


And AFAIK non are kept in tubs - Trasops believes in providing decent housing for his animals - speculation has it he lives in a 20 roomed mansion :whistling2:


----------



## SJ7

Roseanna said:


> I originally had various species, house snakes, milkshakes, hybrid kingsnakes, trinket snakes and spotted pythons. Then unfortunately a lot of crap happened in my life and I had to give up most of my collection, it was heartbreaking and I still get upset over it now.
> 
> I managed to keep a few though and for a while just had my corn snake, carpet python + hognose snake. Then life got better and I started building my collection up again, I bought a royal python but honestly really regret getting her - I want my spotted pythons back, they were so much fun in comparison! All together I now have : cornsnakes, royal python, jungle carpet python, hognose, sand boa, green Bush ratsnake, amazon tree boas and a leopard gecko.
> 
> I don't like to stick to one species, get a lot more enjoyment out of various ones. We are buying a house soon and I get my very own reptile room! I'm so excited and in the future would love a BCC, Candoia and perhaps some boiga.
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Awesome Roseanna, great selection of different stuff!
Yeah exciting to have a reptile room... plenty of scope.for expansion. :whistling2:

I was wondering when you was gonna.post... now we can go off topic and incur your wrath!!! :whip:
Just kidding x


----------



## Thrasops

Malc said:


> And AFAIK non are kept in tubs - Trasops believes in providing decent housing for his animals - speculation has it he lives in a 20 roomed mansion :whistling2:


When I used to use tubs I had even more - particularly Boiga and Carpet Pythons. Stopped using those completely back in 2010 (although I never used them across the board), everything on there is in a fully set up viv.

That said, none of those snakes with the exception of the Spilotes, Philodryas, Coachwhips and some of the rat snakes is very big, most are fine in 3' or 4' vivs.

The lizards are tiny; again, all except a couple of species are fine in 2' or 3' vivs.

I used to have three species of Eyed lizard up until 2018 too but I eventually decided to give those up to some outdoor keepers that I felt they were more deserving of. Even 6' vivs just did not seem right for them.

Other than that, everything there is housed in 44 vivs in my own flat, and 55 vivs in my mother's (and my) house (and a few garden enclosures there too, during the summer).

Not to plug my Instagram as I don't update it very often, but you can find me there under 'Thrasops'


----------



## LiasisUK

SJ7 said:


> Ah now you've done it, your have to name them?
> All 34... :gasp:


That would be telling


----------



## Sylvi

SJ7 said:


> Yeah definitely, there's been some crazy changes!
> I was only really into Royals when things went nuts, but I guess all moph species went crazy too?
> Now it's great for the enthusiast to buy at sensible prices and not so good for the profit breeder.


Those prices - 9 years ago my male Spider Royal was £225.


----------



## Roseanna

SJ7 said:


> Awesome Roseanna, great selection of different stuff!
> 
> Yeah exciting to have a reptile room... plenty of scope.for expansion. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when you was gonna.post... now we can go off topic and incur your wrath!!! :whip:
> 
> Just kidding x


Haha I just need more snakes to calm me down lol.

Thrasops do you have a reptile room or separate building? 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ7

Sylvi said:


> Those prices - 9 years ago my male Spider Royal was £225.


First imported hatchling royal piebald's £25,000 :gasp:


----------



## Thrasops

Roseanna said:


> Thrasops do you have a reptile room or separate building?


I have a large room (my former bedroom) at my Mum's house, which I own a share of. This is where all my longer term animals live, so yes that is a bespoke reptile room.

The rest are with my wife and I in my flat down the road, split between two rooms. One room (the lounge) has longer term stuff from the last six years, plus the more delicate snakes that I need to care for and oversee day to day. The other room is a spare bedroom where I am allowed to quarantine any new arrivals (although I rarely get new animals these days as my collection is quite large enough - most of my snakes for example are over 15 year old and some are approaching their thirties).

This works out rather well as I have a room to quarantine new arrivals for a few months, they then filter into the lounge into display vivs, and after a few years or as the situation demands, I move some over to my Mum's house to the 'permanent' collection.

At some point in the next two years I will likely buy out my Mum from her house when she moves back to Gibraltar, at that point I will finally be in a position to have everything under one roof. Probably we will erect a 20x10' shed in the garden, which will solve any space problems and allow me to expand the sizes of some of my vivs for certain animals even more.


----------



## Sylvi

SJ7 said:


> First imported hatchling royal piebald's £25,000 :gasp:


Yes and those BELs were pretty dear too weren't they. 9 years ago the price of the spiders had come down as everyone wanted a bumblebee. Still as pleased with my spider today as the day I got him. His colour is as vivid now as it was as a hatchling. That said though, if I was shopping today I wouldn't get one due to the neuro problems I would probably get a lesser pastel combo of some description.


----------



## Malc

Sylvi said:


> Those prices - 9 years ago my male Spider Royal was £225.


Paid the same for my Lesser Platinum around the same time :gasp:

Back then super lessers (BEL's) were still way way beyond my price bracket, costing several thousands.... it's taken me 7 years to breed my own...and now the price for them is sub £500


----------



## tiptonboa

Zincubus said:


> It’s rather intriguing how many kinda gravitate towards ONE particular species .. it’s a bit like owners of pedigree dogs who will never consider any other breed ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes I think so aswell, although its more the Boidae family for me. I just love BCI and Corallus. I may introduce more as the years go by but at the minute my focus is on the 4 species I have : victory:


----------



## Roseanna

Thrasops said:


> I have a large room (my former bedroom) at my Mum's house, which I own a share of. This is where all my longer term animals live, so yes that is a bespoke reptile room.
> 
> The rest are with my wife and I in my flat down the road, split between two rooms. One room (the lounge) has longer term stuff from the last six years, plus the more delicate snakes that I need to care for and oversee day to day. The other room is a spare bedroom where I am allowed to quarantine any new arrivals (although I rarely get new animals these days as my collection is quite large enough - most of my snakes for example are over 15 year old and some are approaching their thirties).
> 
> This works out rather well as I have a room to quarantine new arrivals for a few months, they then filter into the lounge into display vivs, and after a few years or as the situation demands, I move some over to my Mum's house to the 'permanent' collection.
> 
> At some point in the next two years I will likely buy out my Mum from her house when she moves back to Gibraltar, at that point I will finally be in a position to have everything under one roof. Probably we will erect a 20x10' shed in the garden, which will solve any space problems and allow me to expand the sizes of some of my vivs for certain animals even more.


That's amazing! Super random question but how do you ensure all the electrics are safe/not overloading etc?

I have surge protectors and RCD plugs but always get so anxious about the amount of electricity bouncing around one room, I just wonder if there is more I could do to ensure I'm safe from fires etc and I'm guessing people with larger collections are the ones in the know lol

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiptonboa

Roseanna said:


> That's amazing! Super random question but how do you ensure all the electrics are safe/not overloading etc?
> 
> I have surge protectors and RCD plugs but always get so anxious about the amount of electricity bouncing around one room, I just wonder if there is more I could do to ensure I'm safe from fires etc and I'm guessing people with larger collections are the ones in the know lol
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Best thing to do is come off the ring main and install as many sockets as required. This way if anything happens it kicks straight off at the fuse board. Instant isolation. Also handy if you have any work to do electrically as you can just cut power to said room/area.


----------



## Thrasops

Roseanna said:


> That's amazing! Super random question but how do you ensure all the electrics are safe/not overloading etc?
> 
> I have surge protectors and RCD plugs but always get so anxious about the amount of electricity bouncing around one room, I just wonder if there is more I could do to ensure I'm safe from fires etc and I'm guessing people with larger collections are the ones in the know lol
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk





tiptonboa said:


> Best thing to do is come off the ring main and install as many sockets as required. This way if anything happens it kicks straight off at the fuse board. Instant isolation. Also handy if you have any work to do electrically as you can just cut power to said room/area.


Exactly this.

I have surge protecters too, but the key is lots and lots of sockets.
Also, I try to use as low wattage equipment as I can get away with - 20w halogens, fluorescents and so on in the majority of the enclosures, as opposed to great big 150w ceramics. As most of what I keep is temperate most of the power goes off at night too.


----------



## tiptonboa

Thrasops said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> I have surge protecters too, but the key is lots and lots of sockets.
> Also, I try to use as low wattage equipment as I can get away with - 20w halogens, fluorescents and so on in the majority of the enclosures, as opposed to great big 150w ceramics. As most of what I keep is temperate most of the power goes off at night too.


Using great big 250 watt ceramics for my BCI cages and 75 watt rep rads for my tree boas I felt cabling and sockets was best way. One plug per socket. As the room is static at around 26Deg cel the power consumption is fairly average.


----------



## Zincubus

Thrasops said:


> As it happens I recently inventoried my collection so this is the current list of species I keep.
> 
> LIZARDS
> 
> Lacerta bilineata (Western Green Lizard)
> Zootoca vivipara (Viviparous Lizard)
> Podarcis muralis (Common Wall Lizard)
> Podarcis siculus campestris (Italian Wall Lizard)
> Psammodromus algirus (Large Psammodromus)
> Eremias arguta (Steppe Runner)
> Takydromus smaragdinus (Japanese Grass Lizard)
> Holaspis laevis (Neon Tree Lizard)
> Mochlus sp. (Writhing Skink)
> Chalcides chalcides (Three Toed Skink)
> Trachylepis striatus (Striped Skink)
> Trachylepis margaritifer (Rainbow Skink)
> Stellagama stellio picea (Orange Spotted Agama)
> Tarentola mauritanica (Moorish Gecko)
> Tarentola annularis (White Spotted Gecko)
> Stenodactylus petrii (Sand Gecko)
> Stenodactylus sthenodactylus (Jewel Eyed Gecko)
> Hemidactylus turcicus (Turkish Gecko)
> Lygodactylus williamsi (Electric Blue Gecko)
> Eublepharis macularius (Leopard Gecko)
> Correlophus ciliatus (Crested Gecko)
> Anguis fragilis (Slow Worm)
> Cordylus tropidosternum (Tropical Girdled Lizard)
> 
> CHELONIANS
> 
> Mauremys leprosa (Spanish Terrapin)
> Sternotherus odoratus (Mud Turtle)
> Testudo horsfieldii (Russian Tortoise)
> 
> FROGS
> 
> Hyla arborea (European Tree Frog)
> Theloderma bicolor (Mossy Frog)
> Litoria caerulea (White's Tree Frog)
> Kaloula pulchra (Painted Chubby Frog)
> 
> SNAKES
> 
> Corallus hortulanus (Amazon Tree Boa)
> Acrantophis dumerili (Dumeril's Boa)
> Antaresia childreni (Children's Python)
> Thrasops jacksoni (Jackson's Tree Snake)
> Thrasops occidentalis (Western Black Tree Snake)
> Dasypeltis bazi (Sahel Egg-Eater)
> Philodryas baroni (Baron's Racer)
> Boiga irregularis (Brown Cat-Eyed Snake)
> Boiga cyanea (Green Cat-Eyed Snake)
> Madagascarophis colubrinus (Madagascan Cat-Eyed Snake)
> Spalerosophis diadema cliffordi (Diadem Snake)
> Psammophis sibilans (Hissing Sand Snake)
> Psammophis schokari (Schokari Sand Snake)
> Psammophis mossambicus (Olive Sand Snake)
> Psammophis praeornatus (Striped Swamp Snake)
> Rhamphiophis oxyrhynchus (Rufous Beaked Snake)
> Chrysopelea paradisi (Paradise Flying Snake)
> Chrysopelea ornata (Ornate Flying Snake)
> Heterodon nasicus (Western Hog-Nosed Snake)
> Lytorhychus diadema (Awl-Headed Snake)
> Thamnophis marcianus (Chequered Garter Snake)
> Natrix natrix (Grass Snake)
> Natrix maura (Viperine Snake)
> Erythrolamprus poecilogyrus (Gold Bellied Snake)
> Erythrolamprus jaegeri (Red Bellied Green Snake)
> Lygophis anomalus
> Xenochrophis vittatus (Striped Keelback)
> Xenochrophis piscator (Chequered Keelback)
> Platyceps rogersi (Roger's Whip Snake)
> Platyceps florulentus (Flowers's Whip Snake)
> Platyceps tessellatus/ saharicus (Saharan Whip Snake)
> Platyceps rhodorhachis (Wadi Racer)
> Hemorrhois hippocrepis (Horseshoe Whip Snake)
> Hemorrhois nummifer (Coin-Marked Whip Snake)
> Hierophis viridiflavus (Western Whip Snake)
> Hierophis gemonensis (Balkan Whip Snake)
> Masticophis flagellum testaceus (Western Coachwhip)
> Pituophis catenifer sayi (Bull Snake)
> Spilotes pullatus (Tiger Rat Snake)
> Elaphe dione (Dione's Rat Snake)
> Elaphe bimaculata (Twin-Spotted Rat Snake)
> Elaphe climacophora (Japanese Rat Snake)
> Elaphe carinata (King Rat Snake)
> Elaphe quatuorlineata (Four-Lined Snake)
> Elaphe anomala (Korean Rat Snake)
> Elaphe schrenkii (Russian Rat Snake)
> Elaphe taeniurus friesi (Taiwan Beauty Snake)
> Elaphe taeniurus ridleyi (Cave Rat Snake)
> Zamenis scalaris (Ladder Snake)
> Zamenis longissimus (Aesculapian Snake)
> Oocatochus rufodorsatus (Red Backed Rat Snake)
> Gonyosoma frenatum (Rein Snake)
> Gonyosoma prasinum (Green Trinket Snake)
> Coelognathus radiatus (Radiated Trinket Snake)
> Ptyas korros (Indo-Chinese Racer)
> Oreocryptophis porphyraceus coxi (Red Bamboo Snake)
> Pantherophis guttatus (Corn Snake)
> Pantherophis vulpinus (Fox Snake)
> Pantherophis bairdi (Baird's Rat Snake)
> Pantherophis spiloides (Grey/ Midlands Rat Snake)
> Lampropeltis getulus splendida (Desert King Snake)
> Lampropeltis alterna (Grey-Banded King Snake)
> Lampropeltis gentilis (Louisiana Milk Snake)




So what are your opening hours and do you take credit cards ? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus

Roseanna said:


> I originally had various species, house snakes, milkshakes, hybrid kingsnakes, trinket snakes and spotted pythons. Then unfortunately a lot of crap happened in my life and I had to give up most of my collection, it was heartbreaking and I still get upset over it now.
> 
> I managed to keep a few though and for a while just had my corn snake, carpet python + hognose snake. Then life got better and I started building my collection up again, I bought a royal python but honestly really regret getting her - I want my spotted pythons back, they were so much fun in comparison! All together I now have : cornsnakes, royal python, jungle carpet python, hognose, sand boa, green Bush ratsnake, amazon tree boas and a leopard gecko.
> 
> I don't like to stick to one species, get a lot more enjoyment out of various ones. We are buying a house soon and I get my very own reptile room! I'm so excited and in the future would love a BCC, Candoia and perhaps some boiga.
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk




Yes I’d agree having loads of different species / sizes / temperament/ and needs is very satisfying..

I’m getting older now and what with family commitments and a much smaller collection I must admit that feeding night is such doddle compared to the old days ..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus

Sylvi said:


> Those prices - 9 years ago my male Spider Royal was £225.




I paid just under £600 for a hatchling Hypo Burmese from the Reptile
Room back in the day ..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus

Thrasops said:


> I have a large room (my former bedroom) at my Mum's house, which I own a share of. This is where all my longer term animals live, so yes that is a bespoke reptile room.
> 
> The rest are with my wife and I in my flat down the road, split between two rooms. One room (the lounge) has longer term stuff from the last six years, plus the more delicate snakes that I need to care for and oversee day to day. The other room is a spare bedroom where I am allowed to quarantine any new arrivals (although I rarely get new animals these days as my collection is quite large enough - most of my snakes for example are over 15 year old and some are approaching their thirties).
> 
> This works out rather well as I have a room to quarantine new arrivals for a few months, they then filter into the lounge into display vivs, and after a few years or as the situation demands, I move some over to my Mum's house to the 'permanent' collection.
> 
> At some point in the next two years I will likely buy out my Mum from her house when she moves back to Gibraltar, at that point I will finally be in a position to have everything under one roof. Probably we will erect a 20x10' shed in the garden, which will solve any space problems and allow me to expand the sizes of some of my vivs for certain animals even more.




Will the shed house you and the Mrs ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Malc

tiptonboa said:


> Best thing to do is come off the ring main and install as many sockets as required. This way if anything happens it kicks straight off at the fuse board. Instant isolation. Also handy if you have any work to do electrically as you can just cut power to said room/area.


I'm no electrician, but I think that there are limits to the number of spurs off a ring circuit that can be taken. If I was kitting out a dedicated snake room I would have a sparky install a dedicate ring for that room and have its own RCD and this also means if you are ever in the need to add more sockets you can do so without affecting the supply to the rest of the house.

Most ring circuits are 32A, so for arguments sake that is 7.5KW per ring, so approximately 50 x 150w ceramic heaters.....:gasp:


----------



## SJ7

Malc said:


> I'm no electrician, but I think that there are limits to the number of spurs off a ring circuit that can be taken. If I was kitting out a dedicated snake room I would have a sparky install a dedicate ring for that room and have its own RCD and this also means if you are ever in the need to add more sockets you can do so without affecting the supply to the rest of the house.
> 
> Most ring circuits are 32A, so for arguments sake that is 7.5KW per ring, so approximately 50 x 150w ceramic heaters.....:gasp:


Your bang on Malc... image the annual cast of that too! :gasp:


----------



## Mellowman

My snake collection is not so big ( so far).
Iv'e just decide to focus on colubrids, And i'm looking for mates. 
I got.. 
0,1Lampropeltis floridana (brooksi) 
1,0 Euprepiophis mandarinus (schicuan) 
0,1 Lampropeltis hondurensis
1,0 Elaphe dione (mozdok)


----------



## SJ7

Zincubus said:


> I paid just under £600 for a hatchling Hypo Burmese from the Reptile
> Room back in the day ..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I still have a price list somewhere from the very early 2000's I think, when some of the first morphs where being imported! I remember a Male Spider hatching being like £2,500 and some of the really high end stuff priced like telephone numbers! :gasp:


----------



## Malc

SJ7 said:


> I still have a price list somewhere from the very early 2000's I think, when some of the first morphs where being imported! I remember a Male Spider hatching being like £2,500 and some of the really high end stuff priced like telephone numbers! :gasp:


If you dig that out and scan it it would be interesting to see what the prices were


----------



## SJ7

Malc said:


> If you dig that out and scan it it would be interesting to see what the prices were


Will do, might take some digging though! :whistling2:


----------



## SJ7

Mellowman said:


> My snake collection is not so big ( so far).
> Iv'e just decide to focus on colubrids, And i'm looking for mates.
> I got..
> 0,1Lampropeltis floridana (brooksi)
> 1,0 Euprepiophis mandarinus (schicuan)
> 0,1 Lampropeltis hondurensis
> 1,0 Elaphe dione (mozdok)


That's great and venturing on some future breeding projects too, before you know it your be knee deep in them... like some of the guy's on here! :2thumb:


----------



## Stu II

I started about 15 or 16 years ago, with a rough green. Since then, I've had corns, royals, a couple of different milks, hog island boas, Amazon tree boas and hognoses. Before that, I've had a few lizards and more inverts than I can count.

These days I've got a pair of Russian rats, a pair of Mexican milks and Boa constrictor constrictor. As well as a trio of Chinese cave geckos and dozen assorted inverts. Plus a few hundred inverts to look after at work...


----------



## SJ7

Thrasops said:


> I have a large room (my former bedroom) at my Mum's house, which I own a share of. This is where all my longer term animals live, so yes that is a bespoke reptile room.
> 
> The rest are with my wife and I in my flat down the road, split between two rooms. One room (the lounge) has longer term stuff from the last six years, plus the more delicate snakes that I need to care for and oversee day to day. The other room is a spare bedroom where I am allowed to quarantine any new arrivals (although I rarely get new animals these days as my collection is quite large enough - most of my snakes for example are over 15 year old and some are approaching their thirties).
> 
> This works out rather well as I have a room to quarantine new arrivals for a few months, they then filter into the lounge into display vivs, and after a few years or as the situation demands, I move some over to my Mum's house to the 'permanent' collection.
> 
> At some point in the next two years I will likely buy out my Mum from her house when she moves back to Gibraltar, at that point I will finally be in a position to have everything under one roof. Probably we will erect a 20x10' shed in the garden, which will solve any space problems and allow me to expand the sizes of some of my vivs for certain animals even more.


That last sentence my friend is pretty mind blowing, your gonna expand more! Dude that's some dedication and extreme passion towards your animals... I feel inspired to expand! Although not quite to your level :notworthy:


----------



## SJ7

Stu II said:


> I started about 15 or 16 years ago, with a rough green. Since then, I've had corns, royals, a couple of different milks, hog island boas, Amazon tree boas and hognoses. Before that, I've had a few lizards and more inverts than I can count.
> 
> These days I've got a pair of Russian rats, a pair of Mexican milks and Boa constrictor constrictor. As well as a trio of Chinese cave geckos and dozen assorted inverts. Plus a few hundred inverts to look after at work...


You've done some years in the game and had/have a nice variety too, work sounds interesting to say the least! :2thumb:


----------



## ZakFlavell

Zincubus said:


> ZakFlavell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one Amel Motley Corn. My first snake, had for two years. Just trying to convince my good woman that a Royal is necessary now... 😃
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s better when you get loads of snakes ... for one there are always a few not in shed if you have display vivs like me and there are always some to handle for the same reason ..
> 
> Another bonus of having loads of snakes and vivs is that it’s sooooo easy to sneak the odd one in without your other half knowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Love this 😂


----------



## rita

At the moment i have 8 snakes, but should have my mortgage paid of in the next couple of months, so its a fair bet that i am going to go on a crazy snake spending spree. This is what i have at the present time.
1.0 Cribo
1.1 Black milk sakes
0.1 VBB
1.0 FWC
1.0 Rhino rat snake
1.0 75% Diamond x jungle python
0.1 Diamond python


----------



## Legacy Dave

Currently have a little collection of 7 - as was mentioned above I'm definitely thinking I might end up "specializing" in something, namely I really like the North American (lampropeltis etc..) stuff and I think they are really suited to creating naturalistic habitats. Less snakes and bigger/better enclosures is a nice shift the hobby is taking :2thumb:


Saying that; I really love some boas and pythons as well!

1.0 Green Anaconda
1.1 SD Retic
1.1 Western Hognose
1.1 California Kingsnake


----------



## SJ7

rita said:


> At the moment i have 8 snakes, but should have my mortgage paid of in the next couple of months, so its a fair bet that i am going to go on a crazy snake spending spree. This is what i have at the present time.
> 1.0 Cribo
> 1.1 Black milk sakes
> 0.1 VBB
> 1.0 FWC
> 1.0 Rhino rat snake
> 1.0 75% Diamond x jungle python
> 0.1 Diamond python


Great collection there, varied stuff!
Nice to see a Diamond and Diamond x Jungle too :2thumb:
Yes to the spending spree... it's all about more! :whistling2:


----------



## SJ7

Just wanted to say thanks guys for all the input and post's, I'm sure there's been heaps of threads like this before.
Great to see such a varied scope of keepers collections... you guys rock!!! :notworthy:


----------



## snaketats

1.1 mainland retics
1.1 sd retics
1.1 Suriname red tail boa
0.1 Puerto Rican boa
1.1 royal python
1.2.1 Honduran milk snake
1.1 Mexican black king snake
1.1 Stuart’s milk snake
1.1 bull snake
1.1 irian jaya carpet python
0.2 coastal x jungle carpet python
0.0.1 jayapura green tree python
1.1 olive house snake
0.0.1 African house snake
1.1 western hognose
1.1 Russian rat snake
1.1 Arizona mountain king snake
0.1 corn snake
1.1 western diamond back rattle snake
1.1 Cape Coral cobra
1.1 timor monitor
2.2 greys tree frog
1.7 leopard gecko
0.1 American alligator
0.0.1 cuviers dwarf caiman.

I think that’s it.


----------



## SJ7

snaketats said:


> 1.1 mainland retics
> 1.1 sd retics
> 1.1 Suriname red tail boa
> 0.1 Puerto Rican boa
> 1.1 royal python
> 1.2.1 Honduran milk snake
> 1.1 Mexican black king snake
> 1.1 Stuart’s milk snake
> 1.1 bull snake
> 1.1 irian jaya carpet python
> 0.2 coastal x jungle carpet python
> 0.0.1 jayapura green tree python
> 1.1 olive house snake
> 0.0.1 African house snake
> 1.1 western hognose
> 1.1 Russian rat snake
> 1.1 Arizona mountain king snake
> 0.1 corn snake
> 1.1 western diamond back rattle snake
> 1.1 Cape Coral cobra
> 1.1 timor monitor
> 2.2 greys tree frog
> 1.7 leopard gecko
> 0.1 American alligator
> 0.0.1 cuviers dwarf caiman.
> 
> I think that’s it.


Wow that's a awesome collection!!! :no1:


----------



## ThisisC4RL

snaketats said:


> 1.1 mainland retics
> 1.1 sd retics
> 1.1 Suriname red tail boa
> 0.1 Puerto Rican boa
> 1.1 royal python
> 1.2.1 Honduran milk snake
> 1.1 Mexican black king snake
> 1.1 Stuart’s milk snake
> 1.1 bull snake
> 1.1 irian jaya carpet python
> 0.2 coastal x jungle carpet python
> 0.0.1 jayapura green tree python
> 1.1 olive house snake
> 0.0.1 African house snake
> 1.1 western hognose
> 1.1 Russian rat snake
> 1.1 Arizona mountain king snake
> 0.1 corn snake
> 1.1 *western diamond back rattle snake*
> 1.1 *Cape Coral cobra*
> 1.1 timor monitor
> 2.2 greys tree frog
> 1.7 leopard gecko
> 0.1* American alligator*
> 0.0.1 *cuviers dwarf caiman*.
> 
> I think that’s it.


Holy s**t 
that puts my Hognose, MBK and Bearded Dragon to shame..( a dog 2 kids n wife ) :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Weebster

3.3 Pure Malayopython reticulatus Jampeanus (Kalatoa, Madu, Karompa and Kayuadi)
2.2 Pure Malayopython Reticulatus Saputrai (Selayar / Tambolongan)
1.1 Pure Malayopython reticulatus Reticulatus (Borneo)
3.3 Malayopython Reticulatus (Pied, Phantom, Tiger and Marble)
0.1 Eunectes Notaeus 
1.1 Toxicodryas Blandingii
1.0 Boiga Nigriceps 
0.1 Python Brongersmai (Ivory)
1.0 Python Bivittatus


----------



## tiptonboa

Malc said:


> I'm no electrician, but I think that there are limits to the number of spurs off a ring circuit that can be taken. If I was kitting out a dedicated snake room I would have a sparky install a dedicate ring for that room and have its own RCD and this also means if you are ever in the need to add more sockets you can do so without affecting the supply to the rest of the house.
> 
> Most ring circuits are 32A, so for arguments sake that is 7.5KW per ring, so approximately 50 x 150w ceramic heaters.....:gasp:


Malc, maybe it was unclear how I explained but this room is on its own RCD direct the main fuse board. Piggy backing of sockets to make other sockets is just as bad as having loads of extension leads. :whistling2:


----------



## tiptonboa

SJ7 said:


> Your bang on Malc... image the annual cast of that too! :gasp:


I dont think I made my description all that clear. My room is wired from the RCD up. 

Annual cost isnt all that much really! Cost of anything is such a broad thought containing many variants. Something I do not get involved with. 

If you cant pay then you cant play :lol2:


----------



## SJ7

Weebster said:


> 3.3 Pure Malayopython reticulatus Jampeanus (Kalatoa, Madu, Karompa and Kayuadi)
> 2.2 Pure Malayopython Reticulatus Saputrai (Selayar / Tambolongan)
> 1.1 Pure Malayopython reticulatus Reticulatus (Borneo)
> 3.3 Malayopython Reticulatus (Pied, Phantom, Tiger and Marble)
> 0.1 Eunectes Notaeus
> 1.1 Toxicodryas Blandingii
> 1.0 Boiga Nigriceps
> 0.1 Python Brongersmai (Ivory)
> 1.0 Python Bivittatus


Outstanding Retic collective! :no1: :notworthy:


----------



## SJ7

Legacy Dave said:


> Currently have a little collection of 7 - as was mentioned above I'm definitely thinking I might end up "specializing" in something, namely I really like the North American (lampropeltis etc..) stuff and I think they are really suited to creating naturalistic habitats. Less snakes and bigger/better enclosures is a nice shift the hobby is taking :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Saying that; I really love some boas and pythons as well!
> 
> 1.0 Green Anaconda
> 1.1 SD Retic
> 1.1 Western Hognose
> 1.1 California Kingsnake


Yep agreed, creating good environments is a focus on quality not quantity! : victory:


----------



## Poetidae

I've been in the hobby for about three years now. I'm actually looking to downsize some of my current collection and move on to other species that interest me more, but for the moment I have five snakes that are mine: a motley-stripe het amel corn snake, a spotted python, an albino plains hognose, a young het axanthic carpet python and a checkered garter snake, all male. I'm also looking after my partner's female leopard pinstripe ball python, which I'll be selling on for him once she's gained some weight back after a winter feeding strike. As it stands I'm thinking of keeping my corn (he was my first snake, can't let him go!), my garter snake and my spotted python.

Plans for the future include females for my spotted python and garter snake, pure SD retics, Vietnamese blue beauty snakes and brown tree snakes - I used to work in a reptile store and fell completely in love with the Boigas there, very nearly bought a brown tree snake but it wasn't the right time unfortunately.

I also have two thorny stick insects and a few Madagascar hissing cockroaches. I'd love to branch out into tarantulas and centipedes at some point! In the past I've also kept leeches, which I absolutely loved and will definitely get back into soon.


----------



## Driskyo

I have a bit of an expanding collection...


0.1 Normal, 0.1 BEL & 1.0 Butter Het Clown Royal Pythons
1.0 Cali Corn snake
1.0 Normal & 0.1 Pistachio Hognose
1.0 Normal BCI Boa
1.3 Leopard Gecko's (Diablo Blanco, Super Mack Snow, Wild Type & Rainwater)
1.1 Crested Gecko's (Harlequin & Flame)
2.0 Bearded Dragons (Normal & Citrus)
1.0 Halmahera Blue Tongue Skink
1.0 Sulcata Tortoise
1.0 Hermann's Tortoise
0.1 Brachipelma Emilia (Mexican Red Leg)
0.1 Nhandu Tripepi (Brazilian Giant Blonde)
1.0 Pacman Frog (Normal)


----------



## Josha80619

At the moment I have:

2 x pituophis cantenifer sayi (Bull snake)
1 x pituophis deppei deppei (Mexican pine snake)
1 x pituophis deppei jani (Northern Mecican pine snake)
1 x pituophis lineaticollis (Cincuate pine snake)
1 x Orthriophis taeniurus Friesei (Thai beauty snake)
1 x Orthriophis taeniurus Callicyanous (vietnamese blue beauty snake) 
1 x Drymarchon Couperi (Eastern Indigo snake)
1 x Toxicodryas Blandingii (Blanding's tree snake) 

Dream snake would be a Ptyas Carinata (Keeled rat snake).


----------



## SJ7

Poetidae said:


> I've been in the hobby for about three years now. I'm actually looking to downsize some of my current collection and move on to other species that interest me more, but for the moment I have five snakes that are mine: a motley-stripe het amel corn snake, a spotted python, an albino plains hognose, a young het axanthic carpet python and a checkered garter snake, all male. I'm also looking after my partner's female leopard pinstripe ball python, which I'll be selling on for him once she's gained some weight back after a winter feeding strike. As it stands I'm thinking of keeping my corn (he was my first snake, can't let him go!), my garter snake and my spotted python.
> 
> Plans for the future include females for my spotted python and garter snake, pure SD retics, Vietnamese blue beauty snakes and brown tree snakes - I used to work in a reptile store and fell completely in love with the Boigas there, very nearly bought a brown tree snake but it wasn't the right time unfortunately.
> 
> I also have two thorny stick insects and a few Madagascar hissing cockroaches. I'd love to branch out into tarantulas and centipedes at some point! In the past I've also kept leeches, which I absolutely loved and will definitely get back into soon.


Nice collection there and some exciting future plans too! :2thumb:


----------



## SJ7

Driskyo said:


> I have a bit of an expanding collection...
> 
> 
> 0.1 Normal, 0.1 BEL & 1.0 Butter Het Clown Royal Pythons
> 1.0 Cali Corn snake
> 1.0 Normal & 0.1 Pistachio Hognose
> 1.0 Normal BCI Boa
> 1.3 Leopard Gecko's (Diablo Blanco, Super Mack Snow, Wild Type & Rainwater)
> 1.1 Crested Gecko's (Harlequin & Flame)
> 2.0 Bearded Dragons (Normal & Citrus)
> 1.0 Halmahera Blue Tongue Skink
> 1.0 Sulcata Tortoise
> 1.0 Hermann's Tortoise
> 0.1 Brachipelma Emilia (Mexican Red Leg)
> 0.1 Nhandu Tripepi (Brazilian Giant Blonde)
> 1.0 Pacman Frog (Normal)


Great varied collection there always nice to see... :2thumb:


----------



## SJ7

Josha80619 said:


> At the moment I have:
> 
> 2 x pituophis cantenifer sayi (Bull snake)
> 1 x pituophis deppei deppei (Mexican pine snake)
> 1 x pituophis deppei jani (Northern Mecican pine snake)
> 1 x pituophis lineaticollis (Cincuate pine snake)
> 1 x Orthriophis taeniurus Friesei (Thai beauty snake)
> 1 x Orthriophis taeniurus Callicyanous (vietnamese blue beauty snake)
> 1 x Drymarchon Couperi (Eastern Indigo snake)
> 1 x Toxicodryas Blandingii (Blanding's tree snake)
> 
> Dream snake would be a Ptyas Carinata (Keeled rat snake).


Nice collection and the Keeled rat sanke is an unusual one too :2thumb:


----------



## HLJ

Hey, very interesting reading. Some of you with a few ones I have been looking to add to my collection. lol I have :-

2 cornsnakes :- purple ex opal and an okeetee
5 Vietnamese blue beauty snakes
1 royal python - normal
1 Paraguayan rainbow boa
1 egg eating snake - dasypeltis gansi


----------



## wilkinss77

HLJ said:


> Hey, very interesting reading. Some of you with a few ones I have been looking to add to my collection. lol I have :-
> 
> 2 cornsnakes :- purple ex opal and an okeetee
> 5 Vietnamese blue beauty snakes
> 1 royal python - normal
> 1 Paraguayan rainbow boa
> 1 egg eating snake - dasypeltis gansi


All quite rare in the hobby too, at least in the UK. I have a Dade County Miami corn, which was sold as just a normal corn, but I recognised it as a Miami. Then Bob & Kathy Love's site identified it as a Dade County sub-locale on account of its frosted saddles & yellow undertone background colour.


----------



## Takydromus

Thrasops said:


> Lampropeltis getulus splendida (Desert King Snake)


You don't have any you want to part with do you? I've been after a female for years.


----------



## P.D.A

Just for a laugh I thought I’d try to list all my reps.. it is definitely time to slim down the collection!!
1savannah monitor
2 Nile monitors
1ackie monitor
1 Moroccan Uro
1 BTS
3 Leo’s
2 tokays
3 ATBs
4 corns ( various het scaleless
4 black milks
1 MBK
4 boas 
1 sd retic
4 royals (various pied and het pied 
1 yellow anaconda 
1 Pyxi
1 Goliath bird eater
No excuses it’s embarrassing!!


----------



## Whosthedaddy2

Eastern and Western Hognose 

A recent update on some of them.

https://youtu.be/hFlzz98PhWs


----------



## Malc

P.D.A said:


> Just for a laugh I thought I’d try to list all my reps.. it is definitely time to slim down the collection!!
> ..... <snip>


You forgot to mention the partridge in a pear tree !!

That's a lot of varied reptiles, but more to the point that's a lot of large reptiles (Nile and retic)...


----------



## P.D.A

Ha ha!
I know one of the niles came to me in an emergency. As did the anaconda..the nile is now doing well so will have to start thinking about findIng him A new home. I’m lucky to have the space to enable me to keep some of these animals but I will have to slim it down a bit as time goes on. 
The time and expense is extraordinary!


----------



## anacondriac

1.0 banana royal python
0.1 spied royal python
1.0 phantom potion royal python
1.0 highway royal python
1.0 brazilian rainbow boa
0.1 anery corn snake
0.0.1 mandarin rat snake
0.0.1 rhino rat snake
0.1 tokay gecko (currently looking to get her a mate)

Started out with royals but now I've started down the rat snake wormhole I'm hooked! It's my dream to source a hundred flower rat, as well as own a Vietnamese blue beauty and a Thai bamboo. We'll see! Maybe one day.


----------



## BlueWallReptiles

GTP's
Basin Emeralds
Amazon Tree Boas
Royals (various morphs and a couple of normals)
Black-Head Pythons (Clutch of 13 eggs cooking if anyone is interested)

Have kept quite a few other species over the years (at its largest my collection was close to 100 snakes) but the last few years have seen my collection take a bit of a back seat to general family life and my other passion (Table Tennis).

Working from home during the current Coronavirus pandemic (set up in my snake garage!) has really made me properly fall back in love with the hobby again so its time to start building up the collection again.


----------



## Josha80619

Take a look on KBN reptiles website. They have Thai bamboo and blue beauties from CB2019. I got a blue beauty from they from this clutch, fantastic snake.


----------



## ian14

anacondriac said:


> 1.0 banana royal python
> 0.1 spied royal python
> 1.0 phantom potion royal python
> 1.0 highway royal python
> 1.0 brazilian rainbow boa
> 0.1 anery corn snake
> 0.0.1 mandarin rat snake
> 0.0.1 rhino rat snake
> 0.1 tokay gecko (currently looking to get her a mate)
> 
> Started out with royals but now I've started down the rat snake wormhole I'm hooked! It's my dream to source a *hundred flower rat, as well as own a Vietnamese blue beauty and a Thai bamboo. *We'll see! Maybe one day.


I had all three of those at one time or another.
The real disaster were the 100 flower rats. The most expensive snakes I have ever bought, and died within weeks of purchase. They were CB hatchlings. I was sold the one pair that were feeding voluntarily. One did feed, the other took a pink then refused anything after that. They both died in the same way, active one day, the next looking g as if they had been dead for weeks. The rest of the clutch went the same way apparently.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

I have been in the hobby for 30+ years and have had the privilege of keeping and in many cases breeding, a wide range of animals in that time.

At present I have:

2.3 Angolan Pythons
2.2 Sumatran Pythons
5.9 Royal Pythons 

1.3 Egyptian Tortoises

Having recently moved into my own reptile room, I now find I have more space to expand although to be honest, I quite like the space that such a room provides - any new addition is always carefully contemplated although I am keen to add another 1.1 Egyptian Tortoises to the family and if finances, space and covid 19 allows some Chinese Crocodile Lizards.


----------



## Ali tonkin

Hey guys my names Ali I breed and release commons lizards I also breed different morphs I have a range of patternless morphs I have olive green copper and chocolate patternless common lizards I’ve been breeding and releasing them for 10 plus years and wouldn’t give it up for anything if you are interested in seeing some of these different patternless morphs email me your number and I can send you pictures on WhatsApp or give me your Facebook and I can share these amazing morphs with you mine are all CAPTIVE bred I do not release my patternless morphs i release only to two sites in my area


----------



## John Hufton

I have a common boa, a bredls python,a California kingsnake and a black tail cribo. That lot takes up a lot of space so that’s it for me unless I move and get a dedicated reptile room.


----------



## ian14

Ali tonkin said:


> Hey guys my names Alastair Cornish I breed and release commons lizards I also breed different morphs I have a range of patternless morphs I have olive green copper and chocolate patternless common lizards I’ve been breeding and releasing them for 10 plus years and wouldn’t give it up for anything if you are interested in seeing some of these different patternless morphs email me your number and I can send you pictures on WhatsApp or give me your Facebook and I can share these amazing morphs with you


I can see a few people on here having an issue with this. 
As for the morphs, hopefully they are not being released, but why not start a thread in the lizard section and post the photos there for everyone to enjoy?


----------



## wilkinss77

ian14 said:


> I can see a few people on here having an issue with this.
> As for the morphs, hopefully they are not being released, but why not start a thread in the lizard section and post the photos there for everyone to enjoy?


I think they're wild variants that he catches, breeds & releases.


----------



## Zincubus

Ali tonkin said:


> Hey guys my names Alastair Cornish I breed and release commons lizards I also breed different morphs I have a range of patternless morphs I have olive green copper and chocolate patternless common lizards I’ve been breeding and releasing them for 10 plus years and wouldn’t give it up for anything if you are interested in seeing some of these different patternless morphs email me your number and I can send you pictures on WhatsApp or give me your Facebook and I can share these amazing morphs with you


Just download and use the free TapaTalk app - it has an extremely simple one click photo upload option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ian14

wilkinss77 said:


> I think they're wild variants that he catches, breeds & releases.


And therein lies the problem. Most natural varients will never survive, hence why morphs are so hard to find naturally. So if you go out and catch a variant, breed it and then release their offspring there is a good chance that the genetics of the population will change, most likely for the worst.


----------



## JustABeginner2

Yeah you generally need a licence for this sort of behaviour because you can do a ton of damage through genetic drift. What if you've accidentally selected your captive breeding stock towards greater size and vigour, release them into the wild where they outcompete the others? You'll instill a decrease in genetic diversity. Which would be a problem in the wild thanks to parasites and disease. Pathogens love a homogeneous gene pool to spread through.

This is why I don't breed and release native species. Not even the native orchids I've got in my garden (taken from land now under concrete footings for industrial sugar tanks).

Not that the OP will change his ways 😂


----------



## Jibbajabba

Right now I am only keeping one single adult boa ... 

But kept and breed Ball Pythons and DWA .. that was before I met the wife lol ....


----------



## JustABeginner2

I might as well answer the actual question!

1.1 CB Brazilian Rainbow Boas.
0.0.1 CB Amazon Tree Boa.
1.0 CB African Fat Tail Gecko.
1.2 WC African Egg Eaters - Gansi.
1.1 CB Cape House Snakes double het for T-albino and Blue Eye.
2.2 WC Togo Black African House Snakes.
0.0.3 WC Sunbeam Snakes.
0.2.2 WC/LTC Brown Kukri Snakes.
1.1 Royal Python - Super Banana het Pied male, Pied female.
1.1 False Water Cobras double het Lavender and European Hypo.
A mess of variable kingsnakes of various phases!


----------



## Ali tonkin

people will always have issues with something lol I do not release my morphs and I release only to two sites in my area they all get checked before release


----------



## Ali tonkin

mine are all captive bred wild lizards wouldn’t survive in captivity!! They don’t do well at all in captivity I’ve seen people do it before they stop eating they end up with so many health issues


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

I like to concentrate on a small number of species and to do them 'well'. I have the following in my collection:

2.4.0 - Angolan Pythons: Python anchietae
2.2.0 - Sumatran Pythons: Python curtis
4.7.0 - Royal Pythons: Python regius

3.9.0 - Wide Mouthed Agamas: Phrynocephalus mystacues
2.4.15 - Egyptian Tortoises: Testudo kleinmanni

Species I would like to add (space, finances and availability allowing): Chinese Crocodile Lizards, Standings Day Geckos, Crowned Tree Frogs and Boelens Pythons.


----------



## burmman

Anaconda's. 
But getting tempted by scaless corns.


----------



## wilkinss77

Zincubus said:


> A short while ago I went to a local snake breeder who also sells cheap frozen mice / chicks .. I came back with this in the carrier bag ,instead !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A chain king!


----------



## Zincubus

wilkinss77 said:


> A chain king!


Who knows .. It was just something that took my fancy but I was offered a stunning Luicistic Texas Rat snake for it soon afterwards by someone who wanted some new blood in his breeding collection of King snakes ..so I did swap it a while back .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustABeginner2

Took a nice photo of one of my False Water Cobras the other day. Mercedes sometimes stands up to hood up. 

Putting aquarium background onto the rear panel of the viv during construction really makes a difference. There's a climbing branch and two plastic plants in this photo, the rest is just a picture. 









This little tinker is my most recent addition. Central Plains Milksnake / Western Milksnake (Lampropeltis triangulum gentilis / L. gentilis) which has a spinal kink between it's heart and it's stomach. It strike feeds like it wants to live but was regurging at the pet shop if fed 1 pink per week, so they'd dropped it down to one pink every 14 days. Since being here I've moved it down onto a half pinkie (cut in half down the spine with secateurs whilst still frozen) and increased the frequency to every 3-4 days and so far it's keeping everything down and pooping merrily. It might need to stay on smaller but more frequent meals for life to cope with it's kink but that's OK. It's very cute. I've been calling it "he" but it has a very short tail, could be a she.


----------



## Zincubus

Here’s my beaut hybrid .. 

Imperial King 
( Cali king x Peublan Milk snake ) ( I think ) 
The viv has a infrastructure of branches with a nest of dried moss inside .. it’s actually many layers of live rooted moss placed on top of each other over many years .

His viv has an under-tank heat mat plus a lot heat mat on the back glass so there’s a few different temp zones .

The first photo shows him asleep in the middle of the moss ..


----------



## bluerain

wilkinss77 said:


> Currently got:
> Male corn (Miami phase, Dade County sub-locale)
> Male Cali king (banded coastal)
> Male Fox snake
> Male Baird's rat snake
> Male Coastal rosy boa
> Pair Crawl Cay dwarf boa constrictors
> pair Nelson's milks.


Your fox and bairds would be the two I'd covet.


----------



## Diamondback

Over the years I have kept a few snake species, rats, kings and garters. I switched to green iguana for a while, before life and kids stopped my participation. I restarted with a royal python which I still have, and a hognose which sadly passed away.

As well as the Royal, I have two Amazon Tree Boa’s and a Green Tree Python. Completing the list, a rescue Kenyan Sand Boa that Someone unwisely brought for their very young son as a pet, and came into my possession in a bad way as it was being kept in a cricket box, with no heating and was being fed bits of worms from the garden.


----------



## AndrewG

Hmm, Natrix sp - helvetica (about 30), natrix, megalocephala, schweizeri, persa, scutata and corsa. Bogertophis subocularis, Elaphe dione, climacophora and quatourlineata. Couple of wild caught corn snakes. Lots of Rosy Boas and Eryx jaculus. Many Coronella austriaca. Couple of pet hognoses. Telescopus fallax. Dolichophis schmidti. Zamenis longissimus and situla. I am sure I have forgotten some. European lizards, turtles and amphibians. Some feeder gecko colonies. If I find a species I like I tend to buy lots of them. I never feel comfortable with just a pair in case something happens to one of them.


----------



## bluerain

JustABeginner2 said:


> View attachment 357252
> 
> Took a nice photo of one of my False Water Cobras the other day. Mercedes sometimes stands up to hood up.
> 
> Putting aquarium background onto the rear panel of the viv during construction really makes a difference. There's a climbing branch and two plastic plants in this photo, the rest is just a picture.
> 
> View attachment 357253
> 
> This little tinker is my most recent addition. Central Plains Milksnake / Western Milksnake (Lampropeltis triangulum gentilis / L. gentilis) which has a spinal kink between it's heart and it's stomach. It strike feeds like it wants to live but was regurging at the pet shop if fed 1 pink per week, so they'd dropped it down to one pink every 14 days. Since being here I've moved it down onto a half pinkie (cut in half down the spine with secateurs whilst still frozen) and increased the frequency to every 3-4 days and so far it's keeping everything down and pooping merrily. It might need to stay on smaller but more frequent meals for life to cope with it's kink but that's OK. It's very cute. I've been calling it "he" but it has a very short tail, could be a she.


Central plains is stunning. I have real difficulty finding anything Lampro these days.


----------



## bluerain

I have some royals.
Pair of Hondourans. 
Two female mountain Kings. ( need a male )
Pair of Everglades. Hatchlings, growing them up.
Hatchling Trinket.
One lone Childrens. 
Pair of variegated Kings.
One florida king
And some corns.


----------



## Jibbajabba

Just a 10yr old rescue boa atm.


----------



## bluerain

Jibbajabba said:


> Just a 10yr old rescue boa atm.
> 
> View attachment 357342


He's a beauty though.


----------



## wilkinss77

Ali tonkin said:


> mine are all captive bred *wild lizards wouldn’t survive in captivity!!* They don’t do well at all in captivity I’ve seen people do it before they stop eating they end up with so many health issues


Not strictly true, as all CB lizards originally came from WC stock. & I have kept wild lizards in the past & most of them did fine.


----------



## JustABeginner2

bluerain said:


> Central plains is stunning. I have real difficulty finding anything Lampro these days.


I've just picked up some more Variable Kings, including a melanistic female 😍 but she has gone straight into blue the day after I got her home!


----------



## bluerain

JustABeginner2 said:


> I've just picked up some more Variable Kings, including a melanistic female 😍 but she has gone straight into blue the day after I got her home!


That's OK though, and once she's shed she will be quite happy to feed and settle in. Wish I could source Kings and milks more easily.


----------



## JustABeginner2

bluerain said:


> That's OK though, and once she's shed she will be quite happy to feed and settle in. Wish I could source Kings and milks more easily.


Is there anything you're looking for specifically? There's some good groups on Facebook for finding people with niche stuff.

I have had a het melanistic male from Birmingham Pet & Reptile for a long while, so I wanted a female het or visual. I'd found out that Dragon Aquatics in Glasgow breed them (but numbers are low and demand is high). In the end I saw a picture on a Facebook group of Prestige Corns' adult trio of melanistics and eventually got one from him. It's taken a while and some detective work, but I quite like hunting for things!


----------



## wilkinss77

JustABeginner2 said:


> Is there anything you're looking for specifically? There's some good groups on Facebook for *finding people with niche stuff.*
> 
> I have had a het melanistic male from Birmingham Pet & Reptile for a long while, so I wanted a female het or visual. I'd found out that Dragon Aquatics in Glasgow breed them (but numbers are low and demand is high). In the end I saw a picture on a Facebook group of Prestige Corns' adult trio of melanistics and eventually got one from him. It's taken a while and some detective work, but I quite like hunting for things!


Thing is though, until a few years ago none of the milks & kings _were_ ever niche, but could be found in most reptile shops or easily ordered from them. It's only been in recent years they've become scarce & hard to source.


----------



## ian14

wilkinss77 said:


> Thing is though, until a few years ago none of the milks & kings _were_ ever niche, but could be found in most reptile shops or easily ordered from them. It's only been in recent years they've become scarce & hard to source.


All thanks to the morph craze in royals, corns and hognoses.


----------



## JustABeginner2

Some stuff has always been rare from where I've been stood. I've never seen a Black Milk ever, either in a collection or for sale.


----------



## wilkinss77

ian14 said:


> All thanks to the morph craze in royals, corns and hognoses.


It certainly seems to be primarily those you see now, along with boa constrictors & Kenyan sand boas. The only things out of the ordinary that you might see are spotted pythons.


----------



## wilkinss77

JustABeginner2 said:


> Some stuff has always been rare from where I've been stood. I've never seen a Black Milk ever, either in a collection or for sale.


Me neither. But you used to get all the kings & most of the other milks & several of the gophers & rats that you never or rarely see anymore.


----------



## ian14

wilkinss77 said:


> It certainly seems to be primarily those you see now, along with boa constrictors & Kenyan sand boas. The only things out of the ordinary that you might see are spotted pythons.


Even ksbs are rarely seen.
The entire morph craze hit home when I produced the first UK captive bred clutch of pure Mexican Hognoses.
A well respected dealer refused to pay more than £10 each because they were hognoses.
For a new species offered for the first time in the UK.
Why?
They weren't a morph.


----------



## bluerain

wilkinss77 said:


> Thing is though, until a few years ago none of the milks & kings _were_ ever niche, but could be found in most reptile shops or easily ordered from them. It's only been in recent years they've become scarce & hard to source.


That's true, I got my only ever red milks by chance from a wee pet shop who ordered them for me thinking they were jungle corns.


----------



## bluerain

wilkinss77 said:


> Me neither. But you used to get all the kings & most of the other milks & several of the gophers & rats that you never or rarely see anymore.


Neil little on Facebook group little Kings and milks has gophers he's working with I'm sure.


----------



## Zincubus

We should try and get our classifieds as busy as they used to be ... then nobody would bother with Facebook ..


----------



## JustABeginner2

Zincubus said:


> We should try and get our classifieds as busy as they used to be ... then nobody would bother with Facebook ..


Even the Preloved classifieds are busier than the classifieds section on here! Facebook will crush a page if they think there's animal sales going on, it happened to Cornish Colubrids.

Im not sure why there has been such an exodus.

I know I'm missing out on some reptile content because I refuse to have an account on all social media platforms. Instagram can sod off 😂


----------



## wilkinss77

bluerain said:


> Neil little on Facebook group little Kings and milks has gophers he's working with I'm sure.


But then you have to shell out £50-60 for a courier as opposed to walking into your local reptile shop like in ye goode olde dayes.


----------



## ian14

wilkinss77 said:


> But then you have to shell out £50-60 for a courier as opposed to walking into your local reptile shop like in ye goode olde dayes.


But if your local reptile shop doesn't stock the species you are looking for then a courier may be your only option if driving to the breeder isn't an option.
In fairness the arrival of couriers has opened the hobby up far more than it was inb"ye goode olde
dayes"!


----------



## Zincubus

JustABeginner2 said:


> Even the Preloved classifieds are busier than the classifieds section on here! Facebook will crush a page if they think there's animal sales going on, it happened to Cornish Colubrids.
> 
> Im not sure why there has been such an exodus.
> 
> I know I'm missing out on some reptile content because I refuse to have an account on all social media platforms. Instagram can sod off


A few years ago our snake and lizard reptile classifieds were unparalleled ..

So many breeders used is meaning there was always a fabulous choice for anyone .

There was also the brilliant feedback system which gave you the comfort of knowing you were buying off a reputable seller or selling to a reliable buyer .

You could also read the posts and threads of the person you were thinking of dealing with and make a decision there as well .

It was so easy to fine tune the search system which was already much easer to navigate than anything available online today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bluerain

wilkinss77 said:


> But then you have to shell out £50-60 for a courier as opposed to walking into your local reptile shop like in ye goode olde dayes.


Yes that's very true, and is in fact the main reason I never seem to get any new stuff. That courier charge is a bitch!


----------



## Zincubus

bluerain said:


> Yes that's very true, and is in fact the main reason I never seem to get any new stuff. That courier charge is a bitch!


So true .. many of my purchases though our classifieds were delivered but the seller for petrol costs as I tended to try and buy off someone within 50 miles or so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustABeginner2

Zincubus said:


> A few years ago our snake and lizard reptile classifieds were unparalleled ..
> 
> So many breeders used is meaning there was always a fabulous choice for anyone .
> 
> There was also the brilliant feedback system which gave you the comfort of knowing you were buying off a reputable seller or selling to a reliable buyer .
> 
> You could also read the posts and threads of the person you were thinking of dealing with and make a decision there as well .
> 
> It was so easy to fine tune the search system which was already much easer to navigate than anything available online today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I remember it well, I just have no idea why it died such a death.

Morphmarket is easy to navigate but lacks diversity.

Preloved is a pain in the arse. I with there were "anything except Royal pythons/beardies/corns" search functions to help keep an eye out for interesting stuff that is rare but might crop up.


----------



## bluerain

JustABeginner2 said:


> I remember it well, I just have no idea why it died such a death.
> 
> Morphmarket is easy to navigate but lacks diversity.
> 
> Preloved is a pain in the arse. I with there were "anything except Royal pythons/beardies/corns" search functions to help keep an eye out for interesting stuff that is rare but might crop up.


I think because everyone has forgotten about rfuk, we need to advertise what's all on offer more. I used to log in at least five times a day.


----------



## Zincubus

bluerain said:


> I think because everyone has forgotten about rfuk, we need to advertise what's all on offer more. I used to log in at least five times a day.


It’s so hard to motivate everyone these days though ... I do try occasionally  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zincubus

JustABeginner2 said:


> I remember it well, I just have no idea why it died such a death.
> 
> Morphmarket is easy to navigate but lacks diversity.
> 
> Preloved is a pain in the arse. I with there were "anything except Royal pythons/beardies/corns" search functions to help keep an eye out for interesting stuff that is rare but might crop up.


I wouldn’t buy off any of those sites .. and Facebook just seems like an unstructured mess ... I literally can’t make head or tail of it .. they all have horrendous layouts compared to ours .. imho. Plus you can see what the RFUK people are like to deal with by looking at their comments and responses on their forum threads ..


As soon as I see ‘ no time wasters or photo hunters’ I lose interest them and look at someone else’s snakes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustABeginner2

Zincubus said:


> I wouldn’t buy off any of those sites .. and Facebook just seems like an unstructured mess ... I literally can’t make head or tail of it .. they all have horrendous layouts compared to ours .. imho. Plus you can see what the RFUK people are like to deal with by looking at their comments and responses on their forum threads ..
> 
> 
> As soon as I see ‘ no time wasters or photo hunters’ I lose interest them and look at someone else’s snakes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've bought off these forums, preloved, Facebook and morphmarket. It is 100% down to the person you're dealing with, there's good and bad on all of them.

I also used to work in a shop and still go into my local reptile shop regularly. The suppliers are sods for sending out hatchling snakes with kinks.


----------



## repjc

AndrewG said:


> Hmm, Natrix sp - helvetica (about 30), natrix, megalocephala, schweizeri, persa, scutata and corsa. Bogertophis subocularis, Elaphe dione, climacophora and quatourlineata. Couple of wild caught corn snakes. Lots of Rosy Boas and Eryx jaculus. Many Coronella austriaca. Couple of pet hognoses. Telescopus fallax. Dolichophis schmidti. Zamenis longissimus and situla. I am sure I have forgotten some. European lizards, turtles and amphibians. Some feeder gecko colonies. If I find a species I like I tend to buy lots of them. I never feel comfortable with just a pair in case something happens to one of them.


Hi Andrew do you have any natrix helventica available? Will be breeding this year? Please pm. 
Kind regards jc


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles

Not sure if I have already commented on this thread (and I don't know how to check).

I only keep 5 species in total and try to do them 'well':


Angolan Pythons
Sumatran Pythons
Royal Pythons
Wide Mouthed Agamas
Egyptian Tortoises


----------

